# 300zx injectors



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

is there such a thing as low and high impedence injectors in the 300zx turbos ranging from the early 84-88 if so what was the year change, would this affect the motor form starting up (the impedence)?



thanks in advance


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

All the turbo injectors should be low impedance. However I would suggest consulting the factory service manual. I have one, but I don't have time to look through it much these days.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks then i think my problem might be the o2 sensor thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

O2 sensor shouldn't prevent the car from starting. At cold start temperatures the O2 sensor is not warm enough to be used in determining an air/fuel ratio. You might be looking at a bad cylinder head temp sensor. I beleive that''s on the driver side under the plenum, but I could be wrong. You may not even have one depending on the year of your car. .


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> All the turbo injectors should be low impedance. However I would suggest consulting the factory service manual. I have one, but I don't have time to look through it much these days.


WRONG!

Z31 300ZX Fuel System Configurations


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you notice, the only high impedance injectors are the 88-89 ones.....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> If you notice, the only high impedance injectors are the 88-89 ones.....


90-96 are too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

In the Z31 model.......


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

it wasnt th e injecors it was the part of the idle controol that looks like a ocean dingy sitting on its side it wasnt hooked up

now the car sounds like someone is shaking a few marbles in an inflated baloon could this be timing?

and smoke coming out of the exaust manifilds( could be all the oil that got on them when i swapped the engine)

thanks for the help!


----------

